# Twitch is goin HOME!



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful. Thank you for taking her alittle closer to her furever home. It is a wonderful feeling isnt it?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes, it is!

Two pics attached of Twitch chillin on her new couches. She is pooped after a long trip!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you Golden Mum for helping this girl on her journey.

Twitch is such a beauty-her new family is going to be VERY lucky to have her.


----------

